# Powerbook touchpad not initialized



## chantk (May 17, 2017)

Hi there,

I recently adopted an orphaned Powerbook G4 so I thought I can make good use of it. I installed FreeBSD 11.0 on it. Kernel panic and reboot loop. Then I tried 10.1. It booted fine. But in both cases, the touchpad failed to initialize.

`ums0: <vendor 0x05ac product 0x1000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/17.92, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XY] coordinates ID=0
atp_set_device_mode: Failed to read device mode (22)
atp_attach: failed to set mode to 'RAW_SENSOR' (22)
device_attach: atp0 attach returned 6`

Any idea of what's going on?


----------

